# MD, DC, VA herf this Sunday July 29th at LC&P



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Bryan - addiction and I will be meeting at Leesburg Cigar & Pipe for a few smokes this Sunday at 2pm. 
Please come on by if you have the time. Should be a great day. :chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Bryan - addiction and I will be meeting at Leesburg Cigar & Pipe for a few smokes this Sunday at 2pm.
> Please come on by if you have the time. Should be a great day. :chk


I dunno about this one...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Doh, I'll be at the beach. Have fun though :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I dunno about this one...


scared of the dancing chicken  :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> scared of the dancing chicken  :r


Naw...things are a little crazy at the moment...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I know the feeling :hn


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

shameless bump


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

have fun.........mine is today


----------

